# Have you ever seen anything so cute?



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/87695357/crochet-patterns-cowboy-set-includes?ref=v1_other_1


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a darling pattern would love to knit it for my new great granddaughter. I'll have to order it..


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great Pattern.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

So cute. Even found a tutorial on YouTube of how to make some .


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> So cute. Even found a tutorial on YouTube of how to make some .


Would you mind sharing the link, would love to see it. I don't know how to crochet but I'm taking a class soon and would love to see how something like this is made.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not $10.75 cute.


----------



## beansmom (Jul 3, 2012)

woohoo...too cute and someting i can actually do properly...avid crocheter but still a baby on the knitting front


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Here is the generic search I did. I liked a lot of the videos, and thought this would give you an idea of what is on there. I have to try them . Hope this works.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=crochet+cowboy&oq=crochet+cowboy&gs_l=youtube.3..0l5.89.265.0.1299.2.2.0.0.0.0.111.163.1j1.2.0...0.0...1ac.6fh1qeeEzcw


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

The lady doing the fedora/cowboy hat, said she provides size differences in the video. I haven't watched the whole thing yet.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Here is the generic search I did. I liked a lot of the videos, and thought this would give you an idea of what is on there. I have to try them . Hope this works.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=crochet+cowboy&oq=crochet+cowboy&gs_l=youtube.3..0l5.89.265.0.1299.2.2.0.0.0.0.111.163.1j1.2.0...0.0...1ac.6fh1qeeEzcw


Thanks! This makes me even more excited for my crochet class in a couple weeks!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Good Luck . If you find yourself wanting to give up at any point, don't. Crochet, once you get going, can be so much fun .

Thanks! This makes me even more excited for my crochet class in a couple weeks! [/quote]


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Those are adorable!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Arlie said:


> This is a darling pattern would love to knit it for my new great granddaughter. I'll have to order it..


me too..if i could find those to knit....i would be excited!!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

My daughter just made this set and said the pattern was very easy to follow and they were very cute when done.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Most people I know, including my MIL have all said they think knitting is harder and since I learned to knit first and I'm hoping that crochet will in fact be "easier." I have a lot of cardigans that I adore that I realize are crochet and I would LOVE to be able to one day, plus I've seen so many patterns that use both knit and crochet. If its anything at all like knitting then I know I will love it.  Plus all the inspiration and help on here makes it all so much more fun! Thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:



MzKnitCro said:


> Good Luck . If you find yourself wanting to give up at any point, don't. Crochet, once you get going, can be so much fun .
> 
> Thanks! This makes me even more excited for my crochet class in a couple weeks!


[/quote]


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I used to do basic crochet a long time ago, then decided to give it another try last year. I discovered knitting then too. I had a much easier time with knitting. I am getting so much better with both, and I am glad I decided to do them. If you have any questions, as you go along, just let me/us know.



sassycraft13 said:


> Most people I know, including my MIL have all said they think knitting is harder and since I learned to knit first and I'm hoping that crochet will in fact be "easier." I have a lot of cardigans that I adore that I realize are crochet and I would LOVE to be able to one day, plus I've seen so many patterns that use both knit and crochet. If its anything at all like knitting then I know I will love it.  Plus all the inspiration and help on here makes it all so much more fun! Thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! This makes me even more excited for my crochet class in a couple weeks!


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't crochet but they are adorable.


----------



## whiskysunrise (Jul 15, 2012)

They are so cute! Wish the pattern was for knitting, I may just have to google to see if I can find some in knit.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I totally agree!!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I have a pattern for the cowboy hat in a baby size somewhere, if I think of it I will look tomorrow.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

that is pretty cute


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Love her patterns. I have several and they are fabulous! She gives you a Vimeo link and you get access to video tutorials for her patterns. I'll be buying this one--too cute for words!
Shirley


----------



## beansmom (Jul 3, 2012)

sassycraft13 said:


> Most people I know, including my MIL have all said they think knitting is harder and since I learned to knit first and I'm hoping that crochet will in fact be "easier." I have a lot of cardigans that I adore that I realize are crochet and I would LOVE to be able to one day, plus I've seen so many patterns that use both knit and crochet. If its anything at all like knitting then I know I will love it.  Plus all the inspiration and help on here makes it all so much more fun! Thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:wink: I learned to crochet at a very young age...am learning to knit just this year...crochet is much easier to pick up and learn i think...i've decided knitting would be much easier if there were hooks at the ends of the needles...lol


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

VERY cute!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable! Just wish someone would come up with a knit pattern for them!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

I agree, I have never followed a crochet pattern before but would love to give it a try. Have been searching tutorials on youtube and think I could possibly have a go.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

[/quote]

:wink: I learned to crochet at a very young age...am learning to knit just this year...crochet is much easier to pick up and learn i think...i've decided knitting would be much easier if there were hooks at the ends of the needles...lol[/quote]

Funny you mention this, I was just at JoAnns and they had a kit of knitting needles with hooks on then ends. I can't remember what its called but it came with a DVD


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

One of the ladies in my group, is making a project using these needles.

Funny you mention this, I was just at JoAnns and they had a kit of knitting needles with hooks on then ends. I can't remember what its called but it came with a DVD[/quote]


----------



## beansmom (Jul 3, 2012)

:wink: I learned to crochet at a very young age...am learning to knit just this year...crochet is much easier to pick up and learn i think...i've decided knitting would be much easier if there were hooks at the ends of the needles...lol[/quote]

Funny you mention this, I was just at JoAnns and they had a kit of knitting needles with hooks on then ends. I can't remember what its called but it came with a DVD[/quote]
hmmm....might have to go there and have a look...sounds interesting and i think we have a JoAnns here


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Tunisian Crochet Hooks are like straight knitting needles but with a hook on one or both ends. They are long like knitting needles as they have to hold a lot of stitches.


----------

